# Wife Signing On?



## Zipiter (21 Aug 2018)

Hello 
Some advice needed please.

I'm a civil servant in permanent employment and my wife is unemployed. We have no children. My income is 55k gross.
She was self employed up until March 2017 but due to lack of income it was not feasible to continue. She paid all taxes during this employment. Her business was open for 5 years with an average income of about 5000 per annum.
Prior to this she worked in a factory for 4 years and 11 months. She was non resident before this.

My question is should she be signing on to to avail of stamps towards a pension?
She is not looking for any payment as I believe our household income is too much but thinking long term towards a pension.

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## dublin67 (21 Aug 2018)

She can probably sign on for credits - principally for pension purposes from my limited knowledge.  Give the Department of Social Protection a call and they'd be able to let her know.


----------



## Broth of a boy (22 Aug 2018)

Yes, definitely, she should sign on for credits.  She will only have to sign on once a month (or less depending on age)


----------



## Monbretia (22 Aug 2018)

Enquire at your local Citizens Info office or ring them, to sign for credits you must do it within two years of your last paid credit but not sure if self employed prsi classes have the same rules.   You must also be looking for work, usually someone would sign for credits where they were looking for work but not entitled to a welfare payment for one reason or another.  While they get no money it preserves their prsi record towards pension.


----------

